# Pick your Brains!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello tis me!  

I want to try the pineapple juice, the milk, the brazil nuts and baby asprin this time, but Im not sure when to start them?? I have started the pill this morning, and the met, and I know the min I will be on the pill is 2 weeks, but have a feeling it will be longer this time, so when do you think the best time to start is??

Obviously I can do the water and milk now, but is that too early??

AND! 

Loads of water
5 brazil nuts
1 small glass pineapple
Pint of milk
1 baby asprin (Do I just ask in chemist for any baby asprin, and should I ask cons first?)

Is that it 

Hope you dont mind me asking!!

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Kate

Personally i asked clinic about baby asprin and i wud advise u too just give them a call and see what they say...Its easy to get hold of as u can just buy it over the counter.My gynea at clinic was happy for me too take it and says why not its worth a go for the extra blood flow to the uterus.If he/she agrees then just ask for baby asprin over counter 75mg.
I started taking my asprin around stimming stage,But i dont think there is really a set time too start taking it,I didnt take it 2days before egg collection with it thinning the blood but next day after egg collection i started it again and clinic told me to take it til i was 12weeks preg.
Like u have said its not too early to start doing the water and milk etc etc so wen ur ready get going hunnie as time will fly!

Also a thing thats supposed to be good to have whilst going through tx is ice-cream not sure why but its sumthing else that i done.
Goodluck hun
kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Kate 

Well here are my thought for you  

Water - you can never start the water too early. Zita West describes drinking water well in her book. She says imagine a plant that hasn't been watered for a while and what happens when you water it? The water runs straight through! It takes a while for your body to get used to an intake of 2 litres daily if you don't drink much as the norm so I would agree with starting it now - it's a healthy thing to do regardless! 

Milk - you need this for protein to make good quality eggies so not really needed until stimms stage. I drank 1 pint a day from when I started stimming. Also, it doesn't have to be full fat and can be skimmed as the protein content is pretty much the same - it's the fat content (not needed) that differs between them. Kelly's suggestion of ice cream is for the same reason so if you fancy it, from stimming onward or you could be the size of a house by EC! You should also ensure that your diet is rich in protein so include chicken, fish (not oily) or eggs in your diet each day.  

Aspirin - as Kelly says you should definitely check with the clinic first. You should never self medicate even with something that seems as harmless as Aspirin. If they do say yes, I buy mine from Boots over the counter - it's called Cardio-EC 75mg and is enteric coated as it's kinder on the tum and again recommended by Zita West. You should go by your clinics recommendation as to when to start. My clinic have tried me from DR and from stimms. 

Brazil nuts and pinepple juice - both are a source of selenium which is to help implantation so not really necessary until the 2ww. Pineapple juice should be fresh and not the "from concentrate" juice as the latter I am lead to believe can cause uterine contractions which are the last thing you want in the 2ww. 

I hope that helps! Glad to hear you are off and running again hun  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww thank you girls!!

I knew I would get the best answers on here!!! I will write it all down and remember when to start/ask! 

I cant stand milk, so I will be going with the skimmed milk, and I'll try not to eat the ice cream!! Supposed to be losing weight not gaining!!! 

Brazil nuts and pineapple can wait then, till I get to the 2ww (see how I said see not if!!) 

Thank you girls. 
xxxx xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to but in on this but i dont like brazil nuts or pineapple so would the selinum tablets be ok to take? And what dose?  I will get fresh eggs coz i have got 4 chickens    always plenty of eggs. Got 10 the other day   

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya! Me again!

There is nothing else I need to be taking/doing is there?

I am on the 2l water, will be starting the milk & protein when I start d/r'ing. 

Just want to make sure I know what I am doing this time!!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya i asked my fertility consultant about all this pinapple aspirin Brazil nuts stuff as i was really keen to try anything now i am stimming..
and he looked at me like i was mad!..he said..
if fertility experts thought there was anything in the world we could do to increase your chances of conceiving wouldn't we be doing it!.
.he said never have pineapple juice even when squeezed as it still has the enzyme in it that causes uterine contreactions and aspirin has not been researched yet so don't use it,!!
so that told me !!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

kateag said:


> I am on the 2l water, will be starting the milk & protein when I start d/r'ing.


Kate - as I said in my previous post on this thread, the milk and protein is needed at stimming stage but not necessary during DR!

Emmyloupink - my fertility consultant is an advocate of using aspirin for a variety of reasons. It actually has been and is continuing to be researched. There is a significant amount of research in relation to implantation problems and immune system issues. If you look into any any the research carried out by Lesley Regan at St Mary's, Dr Alan Beer or Dr ******* and many other specialists in this field, you will find that it is widely used by them and oddly enough - they get results! I agree that there is still work to be done on it but research in this area is very difficult because when researchers are dealing the emotive isue of trying to become pregnant, it is very difficult to carry out effective trials.



emmyloupink said:


> if fertility experts thought there was anything in the world we could do to increase your chances of conceiving wouldn't we be doing it!.


 Unfortunately most fertility experts are scientists which means they deal with facts and are not prepared to think outside the box! People like Zita West have helped many people become parents by taking alternative routes to dealing with infertility and conception - Lots of fertility experts wouldn't adopt many of her techniques but people who are now parents are the proof that they can work!

Brazil nuts have a high selenium content and it is a proven fact that selenium is needed for effective implantation - if there is any chance that it might just work - where is the harm in eating 4 a day during the 2ww? As for pineapple juice, I agree that there is a significant amount of conflicting information out there - but here is some very good information that Minxy posts when a pineapple query comes up:


Minxy said:


> Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .
> 
> The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water...
> 
> A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included !)


I think that what's important to remember is that a forum such as FF brings together the thoughts, research and experiences of all sorts of people concerned with trying to conceive a child. It doesn't mean that any or all of it is going to work for any one specific person but what it does mean is that we are rich in information and have the luxury of being able to pick and choose which options we want to try in an effort to achieve our dreams. If only some of these "fertility experts" would visit sites like this - they might learn something too!

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou thank you for that message hun, I have copied and pasted it and will be using it for future ref. 
The only reason I have started the milk now is because I hate it SO much, I probably dont have anywhere near enough calcium in me. So thought it would be worth starting now!!

(Wont hurt will it? )

xxxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

aweeze please read the post..do you feel any of your posts have been taken the wrong way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i was simply explaining what my consultant had said not what i was doing nor did i advise anyone not to take Brazil nuts or pinapple juice.. i feel your long winded post was unnecessarily long and Strong minded but everyones allowed their opinion.i am taking aspirin and Brazil nuts..just for the record.    

x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Kate - no it won't hurt at all hun! Could you stomach it more if you added some choccie nesquik? Just a thought! 

Emmyloupink - I have re-read my post and whilst it may have been long-winded, I felt that it was important to address the things that your consultant had all but dismissed in order to provide some balance. It wasn't clear to me from your post whether you were agreeing with your consultant or not but nevertheless, my comments were aimed at the statements made by your consultant and not at you personally. I have however obviously caused offence and I apologise. 

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh I couldnt add that could I  

No really, could I!?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep  - I did first cycle - raspberry flavour! Even added some fruit sometimes and used a hand blender to make a smoothie for brekkie - as long as the milk goes down  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

OH GOOD LORD! Why did no one tell me that!!       

Stuff the white stuff, Im getting me some s*dding nesquik!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

- get the powdered stuff to add to the white stuff though not the ready prepared rubbish!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

will do!!

I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww bless ya! Glad to have helped hunny  

Lou
XX


----------



## Suesmith (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there I'm new here my introduction post is just in the new area 

It's so hard isn't it! Here is what I did 

I started my diet of 2lts of water as soon as I could, about a month before the 2ww even, because of all the medication etc I wanted to try and keep my system up the top end of health ready for the eggs being returned, this also made it easier during the two weeks because my body was already use to it by then.

I started the pint of milk the day the eggs were returned, (PS - there is yogurt too which will give you the same amount of calcium if you can't stand milk!) also I made sure I was receiving my daily amount of fruit, this was the size of my palm, strawberries, grapes, one kiwi, one apple and one satsumas/small orange.

I also took one baby asprin a day.

And followed a normal healthy diet, something like, toast for breakfast, pasta and tuna/salad for lunch, and a cooked meal meat, two veg etc for dinner. (Or a Jacket potato)

I do not smoke and during all my drugs right through I never touched a drop of alcohol, 

That was it 

It's important I think to try and start as early as you can, apart from the asprin, once I fell pregnant, I continued with the diet throughout except for the asprin,  

Hope that might help you a little 

Try as best you can to relax, it's the only thing on your mind I know! but continue as normal and get lots of sleep! 

Sue


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me again!

Have I read somewhere that chocolate has to be avoided?? (Well, you wont know if I have read it anywhere, but you know what I mean!  )

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone?? I now have a fridge full of chocolate and I dont think it will all be gone by Tuesday!!

xxxx


----------

